# how to biuld a trap door and i have half breed



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

I had two pigeons a few mounts a go that where killed by a cat. yesterday i got three more and i also have a new and safer loft but i need to biuld a oneway or trap door. can any one help me 
one of the pigeons that i got is half homer and half a wild pigeon with this efect his a bilaty to home a will he be fine.

ethan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the bird is half feral it is possible it does that it may not have the (not 100 percent anyway) homing instinct.

You can buy the bob traps or trap system from any of the pigeon supply houses. The trap system is probably safest as it keeps other critters out, the bob trap door allows one way entrance from the outside, so it needs a solid door closing it to protect the bird from other animals or wild birds that can also enter.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

http://www.globalpigeonsupplies.com/

http://www.jedds.com/

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*how to biuld a bob door*

thank you for the help but im on a limated buget so i would like to biuld one dos any one now how i would do this
ethan


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Hey, this was taken from another thread. SmithFamilyLoft wrote it. I hope it helps. ~Alice*

*Hello Alycia,

I am not the expert, I don't even own tools. But, I did build them once when I was a kid. I used some old hangers, some of them U shaped staples that they use to put up wire fences and the like. And a few pieces of wood. I am thinking a piece of 1 x 2 pine wood.

The 1x2 material needs to be build into a frame. I don't know the size, perhaps the links provided will give you an ideal. But say it is 8" high by a 12" long, like a rectangle. You take the hangers and pull them apart, so it is one long piece of wire. Cut it into a 18" piece, (wire cutters would help) and bend them into a U shape, make the distance between the U at least an inch. Actually the top, should look more square, try bending it over an object like a table. (Don't do this on Mom's formal Cherry table kids).

Then you attach these to the wood frame, near the corners of the U. Do not nail the staples in to far, they have to be able to swing. The pigeons will stick their heads through this U and fly into the loft, and then the hanger will swing back, so they can't get out. You will only need about 6 or 7 of these if you make on 12" wide, since you can have space between the bars.

This all sounds, a lot harder then it is. It is 10 times easyer, then I made it sound.
__________________
Warren *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello AZfiddler_1996,

That was a very thoughtful of you to find that information I post it here.


----------



## esms4 (May 19, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks that trap door idea is very good.
dos anyone else now if my halfbreed will be ok
ethan


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ethan, 

I have a commie in with my racing homers and people have told me that as long as it is a hen it doesn't matter. They say that the problem comes when you let her eggs hatch b/c then the squabs wouldn't be full blooded homers which would affect their ability to home. If it was a cock though, you could end up with a loft full of half breeds. I'm definately no expert lol but I thought I'd just tell you what they've told me about my sweet Diamond (that's her name  ). 
~Alice


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

When I was a young boy my brother and I began keeping pigeons. Which was fine by our mother so long as they were the fancy pretty birds. Then we found and fell in love with racing homers. along the way my brother caught a commie from his school yard and brought it home. it was by all means ugly (as a youngster)and our mother flat out hated it. At the time we lived in Tucson Arizona and had family in the Phoenix area 150 mi. away. Our mother convinced us the only way she would allow us to keep the commie (Hen) was if it could home from Phoenix. So the hen's first toss other than around the house (at about 8 months old) was from 150 mi. along with approx. 10 other birds that were of racing homer stock. Our mother later admitted she never thought the bird could make it home after all it was and ugly commie. She was actually a very pretty dark checker hen and a very good bird. not only was she the only one of the birds to make it home but she beat us back home on the day she was released. At that time Tucson was about a two and a half hour drive from Phoenix. The little dark checker hen was waiting for us when we got back. I still have birds I can trace all the way back to her, (almost twenty five years ago now). 

So don't count out your half breed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi lawman,

That is a great story about your dark little checker hen, I'm so glad she made it home. 

Hope you and your family had a wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, lawman! That is neat! She was the only bird that made it home that day?
~Alice


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Trees Gray, yes it was a very good holiday. 

Yes Fiddler, she was not only the only bird home that day but unfortunately she was the only bird of that group to make it home at all.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

esms4 said:


> I had two pigeons a few mounts a go that where killed by a cat. yesterday i got three more and i also have a new and safer loft but i need to biuld a oneway or trap door. can any one help me
> one of the pigeons that i got is half homer and half a wild pigeon with this efect his a bilaty to home a will he be fine.
> 
> ethan


*why do cats kill the harmless pigeons but thats part of the food chain right?*


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Cats are like any other preditory animal, they go after the weak, feable and slow to act. A cat would never be able to get near a healthy adult pigeon, unless its confined somehow....such as in a cage.


----------

